# My New Hampton HI300 (pics)



## serinat (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for  the advice you've given. the insert is installed and looks beautiful. 

*before*:






*afters*:















there is some osb protecting the new pine plank flooring, so you can't see how nice it looks with the white fireplace. painting it was the best thing we ever did - when it was black, it made the whole room gloomy.

can't wait to fire her up this fall!


----------



## 04RevX (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice job.  Looks great.  I agree with painting the brick, much improved!


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Aug 15, 2008)

Beauty. I love that stove


----------



## eightpilot (Aug 15, 2008)

That is one nice setup!!  Good job.  8


----------



## burntime (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohhhh, that new stove smell!


----------



## ScottF (Aug 15, 2008)

wow what a difference in both the stove and the paint color.  Night and day. Very nice.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2008)

Now that's a BIG improvement. The stove and installation look great. You are going to be in heat city soon! 

What's the plan for the hearth extension?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 15, 2008)

I gots me one a dems.  Nice stove- good job on the install!


----------



## serinat (Aug 15, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> What's the plan for the hearth extension?


We'll be putting down Hardibacker and tile. Haven't picked anything out yet.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd use a pure cement board like durock or wonderboard. Hardibacker has cellulose in it.


----------



## jamkam (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice stove and look.  Wish they were available around here.


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh there available around here.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Aug 15, 2008)

My dad has the regency I2400 and that stove is pretty plain compared to yours.Nice work and Nice stove


----------



## brewerpete (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice set up  I bet you went through a fair amount of paint. Bricks are pretty thirsty.  well done.

My Hampton install is 3-4 weeks away. thanks for the inspiring pics.... tick tick tick

I bet the reason there are not Hamtons available to the guy from CT might have something to do with the flamethrower ;-)


----------



## burntime (Aug 15, 2008)

brewerpete said:
			
		

> Nice set up  I bet you went through a fair amount of paint. Bricks are pretty thirsty.  well done.
> 
> My Hampton install is 3-4 weeks away. thanks for the inspiring pics.... tick tick tick
> 
> I bet the reason there are not Hamtons available to the guy from CT might have something to do with the flamethrower ;-)



And once its in you will be itching to throw a match to it.  I remember the first year of burning, lots of fun, by year 20 its nice the first month, then, not so much.


----------



## serinat (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments.



			
				burntime said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, that new stove smell!


I'm actually not all that excited about the first burn. It's going to stink, right?

As for the paint job, the fireplace only has one coat of primer and one coat of paint on it so far. Because it was already painted, it wasn't thirsty brick (like unpainted can be). It looks so good that I think we're done painting for now. No black showing through, at all!

Any way to make the cord look less...cord-y? It just sticks out like a sore thumb. If only the fan would run on magic...


----------



## serinat (Aug 16, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'd use a pure cement board like durock or wonderboard. Hardibacker has cellulose in it.


Huh. Okay, I'll pass that on to the husband. The dealer told us Hardibacker, so that's what we bought.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2008)

Common mistake. Just be sure not to get the lightweight durock, that has styrofoam pellets in it. You want a pure cement product like regular durock or wonderboard.


----------

